# Telecaster tone/spec question



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have a question for all the telecaster knowledgeables on the board 

If one were to get a telecaster made with mahogany body and neck, with a maple cap, would it be possible to get a more les paul-esque type of tone, if paired with the proper pickups?

And could the regular alder/maple configuration get a decent heavy tone if paired with the proper pickups?

I'm just doin' some thinking *sigh*

Thanks everyone!


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

So you would like a LP sounding tele? Well IMO you could come close but no cigar, the scale length will IMO always make for a different than LP sound.
But close in that direction . Probably more PRS like.

A factory ready example of what you are thinking on is the Splattled Tele. Maple top HB's set neck. And the FMT Tele


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't need the guitar to sound exactly like a les paul (wouldn't mind, but not a requirement) - just in that ballpark. I plan on owning a tele for the purpose of sounding just like a tele as well hehe.

I'm wondering just how big set neck vs bolt would matter in this scenario, now that you've reminded me of that point.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

By "proper pickups", do you mean humbuckers? If you put a pair of humbuckers on a Tele style body you'll get a tone much closer to that of a Les Paul. Not exactly like it obviously, but in the ballpark. The problem with that is that you'll lose all the great Tele tone that usually comes with those classic single coils. 

To me, thats the biggest tone differentiator - not the body wood, or the bolt on/set neck. People always cite Tom Morello as getting a great rock tone from a Tele with regular single coils. I've played Teles for a long time and I've never managed to achieve that kind of tone with regular single coils. I've recently taken to carrying a Tele and a humbucker equipped gutiar (a PRS), and just switching guitars when I need that heavier tone.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

overdriver said:


> So you would like a LP sounding tele? Well IMO you could come close but no cigar, the scale length will IMO always make for a different than LP sound.
> But close in that direction . Probably more PRS like.
> 
> A factory ready example of what you are thinking on is the Splattled Tele. Maple top HB's set neck. And the FMT Tele



You can always make a Tele shaped guitar with 24 3/4" scale. 

My Les Pat started as Tele shaped. It's Mahogany with a Purpleheart cap. It has the 25 1/2" scale. At times it does sound PRS/ Strat.. ish .. with both humbuckers. Lots of twang on the bridge PU. 










A humbucker at the neck of a Tele is still my favourite sound.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's my Fender Telesonic. Hog body with a maple cap, maple neck with rosewood board, wraparound tail, and two humbuckers wired a la Les Paul. Sounds more like an SG than a Telecaster or a Les Paul, but really nice sounds and playabilty.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Budda, if you're looking for a "best of both worlds" type of option here's another scenario. I've got a Dillion Rosewood Telecaster and the previous owner kept the single coil in the bridge but put a humbucker in the neck. 90% of the time I keep the pickup selector in the middle as it gives you the warmth of the humbucker with the clarity of the single coil bridge. Of course the rosewood body also is a factor in the tone.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I want to be able to get some tele tones out of the guitar, as well as some bucker-equipped tones.

Personally, i was thinking coil tap/split to get that single coil sound - does a 5-way fit where the 3-way goes?

The Telesonic looks like a pretty darn good layout! I'm torn between going more traditional tele, and more.. well, what I want out of the guitar lol.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't forget that Tele and LP's are different shapes which means the feel/hang different. So if it's the Tele feel you like go that way.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> You can always make a Tele shaped guitar with 24 3/4" scale.
> 
> My Les Pat started as Tele shaped. It's Mahogany with a Purpleheart cap. It has the 25 1/2" scale. At times it does sound PRS/ Strat.. ish .. with both humbuckers. Lots of twang on the bridge PU.
> 
> ...


of course a person can build a tele shape with what ever scale length. I took it for granted he was speaking of the trad. scale length.

Nice guitar there shoretyus. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

overdriver said:


> of course a person can build a tele shape with what ever scale length. I took it for granted he was speaking of the trad. scale length.
> 
> Nice guitar there shoretyus. :food-smiley-004:


She's a killer with those pu's


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tarbender said:


> Here's my Fender Telesonic. Hog body with a maple cap, maple neck with rosewood board, wraparound tail, and two humbuckers wired a la Les Paul. Sounds more like an SG than a Telecaster or a Les Paul, but really nice sounds and playabilty.


Wow, what a beauty!

My own guitar that I use for tele-like and LP-like sounds is the Lindert Conductor you see as my avatar. It has a fender scale length and the bridge bucker is a prototype that never saw production called a "Lindert Black Brick." The Black Brick has both a coil cut and a coil tap switch. Basically giving the pickup 4 distinct sounds. Full on (no cut, no tap) it's a lot like a PAF and I nail AC/DC tones. With the various cut switches and the volume and tone knobs I can do a good impersonation of a tele.

When people ask me to describe my guitar I say it's kind of like the result of a LP and a Tele mating inside a 40s radio.

Matt


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

A LP is a LP and a Tele is a tele, two extremes.
What I think you might be accomplishing with your hybrid, might be similar to a Peavey Wolfgang or something similar. Various wood options, bolt on 25.5" scale neck, HB's.

Bagpipe's right, the HB's are the key to the tone. Esp once you run it through your dimed JSX 

Here's a review of a mahognay bodied EVH that you miught be interested in:
http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/product/Peavey/Wolfgang+Deluxe+Custom+Shop/10/1


> Product: Peavey Wolfgang Deluxe Custom Shop
> Price Paid: US $2000.00
> Submitted 05/09/2002 at 12:43pm by Doug Bryan
> 
> ...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Diablo, thank you very much for the review! would you by chance know what pickups went into the wolfgangs?

I am debating getting something similar to the telesonic, as I'm not sure I could handle just having 1 volume and 1 tone knob lol. I really enjoy blending 2 pickups in middle position using two volumes knobs, I can create some nice sounds that way.

I should also mention that my tele will be chambered a bit for weight relief, which apparently adds some warmth to the tone (makes it muddy with too much).

The Hamer is a 10/10 guitar, I'm just not sure it's the guitar for me.

and just how blasphemus is it to get a TOM on a telecaster...? hahaha


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*not just the guitar*

while the humbuckers and the mahogony will get you close, it's also in the amp and the player.

the guitar solo to Stairway to Heaven was done with a tele. 

I've heard Robben Ford stuff on a tele that sounds like a les paul, just by his settings and playing.

So anything is possible. 

G.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Budda said:


> Diablo, thank you very much for the review! would you by chance know what pickups went into the wolfgangs?
> 
> I am debating getting something similar to the telesonic, as I'm not sure I could handle just having 1 volume and 1 tone knob lol. I really enjoy blending 2 pickups in middle position using two volumes knobs, I can create some nice sounds that way.
> 
> ...


Check the Les Pat ... two vol, one tone.....chambered etc


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

drop a lil 59er in the bridge of a tele and you'll get close to an LP w/p90s.

My tele (mij, bass body) and LP are very close sounding....granted, like everyone has said, it has a lot to do with the player as well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm confident that my JSX can get the job done with the high gain apps, I'd just also like to be able to set it up for those tele-type sounds as well.

It's been suggested to me to go with a maple neck instead of mahogany to get more of the tele bite and twang without it being the primary sound of the instrument - anyone have experience with a mahogany+maple tele?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wolfie p-ups are proprietary, Budda, but you can red about them here.
http://reviews.harmony-central.com/...up/product/Peavey/Wolfgang+Stock+Pickups/10/1

As to your question above, the previous review was of a wolfie with mahogany body and maple neck.
I wouldnt be as focussed about the tonal qualities of the body shape (tele, vs. LP) as much as the components and neck style.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

thanks very much, diablo!

I'm thinking H/S config, with the hardrock maple neck ('59 taper, I love my LP studio's neck!) and rosewood board.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

one thing you might want to do is give Joe Lado (kovacic) a call with your idea, and see what he thinks...he does Tele style guitars with MANY different wood/pickup options, and he's kind of a blunt guy so he'd probably tell you if your idea wasnt a good one.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Another option is to find a 70's Telecaster Deluxe with original Seth Lover Wide Range Humbuckers. I see them all the time on eBay (that's where I got mine) for US$2500-3000. These pups rock. I have a '74 Deluxe and can get some really fat LP sounds out of it. If you want that classic Tele bridge pickup sound, find a Telecaster Custom with a single WRHB in the neck position and single coil at the bridge ( a la Keith Richards). If you already have a Tele body/neck that you want to use, the Seth Lovers come up occasionally on eBay for around US$400 each (I just found one for $350 shipped at TDPRI). Good luck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

big daddy, i actually know a guy w/ a 72 tele deluxe w/ the seth lover in the neck - that's the tele i want to try out, and i'm not sure when i'll have the chance, as he's busy a fair bit.

I'm after articulate, clear, raw bridge tone, and a nice warm fat neck tone.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Budda said:


> big daddy, i actually know a guy w/ a 72 tele deluxe w/ the seth lover in the neck - that's the tele i want to try out, and i'm not sure when i'll have the chance, as he's busy a fair bit.
> 
> I'm after articulate, clear, raw bridge tone, and a nice warm fat neck tone.


If you are ever in Windsor, let me know. You are welcome to give mine a test drive. :rockon2:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'll be in London this fall - if you decide to make a day trip, be sure to stop in!

Thank you very much for the invite


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Budda said:


> I'll be in London this fall - if you decide to make a day trip, be sure to stop in!
> 
> Thank you very much for the invite


We come to London at least once a month to visit my wife's dad. Let me know when you're back. :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

end of august


----------

